# Travel and its effects on TTC?



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi, Ive read and heard a few times now that something that can effect fertility/TTC chances is travel - i.e. long distance daily commutes.
Its never elaborated on anymore than that - so I'm wondering does anyone know why? Is it in reference to the pollution you'd be around more?
I travel 3 hours a day to work and back on the train and car so I'm wondering how much of an effect this is (aside from the stress)


----------



## seekingpeace (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow, I hadn't heard that, but I'm really keen to hear if anyone has any evidence.  i've been commuting from Newcastle to London and Dublin ever since we TTC, and just stopped (travelling - still TTC).  Please if anyone out there has any info, there are two ladies keen to learn more!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Personally it's sounds to me like another of those headlines in the Daily Fail  

It's probably one of those theories based on the Fertility Myths perpetuated by some sectors of the media. Myths like "people need IVF because they are over 40, and the reason is that they leave TTC until later in life because they are too busy focussing on their career, and have good jobs in the city that means they spend hours commuting, and that's why they cant get pregnant." Rather than the reality which, as we all know is there are a million reasons people need fertility treatment.

Xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Totally agree with cloudy.  I have a 20 minute drive to work and me and hubby tried for 4 years and were diagnosed with unexplained infertility.

I think that the media always likes to blame us for our infertility, like they must be doing something wrong or they wouldn't have these problems.

X


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

True, which is a sad shame doesn't make it easy for us   Probably why they make this statement but I've not managed to find out 'what' it would be about travel that is a problem


----------

